#  Nachrichten >   Krebsstatistik: Bestandsaufnahme für die häufigsten Tumoren >

## zeit.de

Immer mehr Menschen erkranken an Krebs - doch die Zahl der Patienten, die dem bösartigen Leiden erliegen, wächst nicht. Sie sinkt sogar leicht. Eine Bestandsaufnahme für die häufigsten Tumorarten.  Weiterlesen...

----------

